# Available Puppies from Chrisman



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Chrisman Maltese has 2 boys and a girl available. They are absolutely adorable. I must say the girl is my favourite though - makes my heart melt!

http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

makes me puppy hungry!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh so sweet! The girl is special, isn't she!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Very cute! Good for Chrisman for posting the price and contact info. Makes everything clear to those who might be looking for a pup. I like the first boy, too.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is beautiful! But $3,000, FOR HER, MY HUSBAND WOULD NEVER LET ME SPEND THAT AMOUNT....SO MY SEARCH CONTINUES,,,








ANDREA~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They're all cute, but you're right, that girl is something special.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*squeal* OHHH! i want that precious little girl!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

What sweet babies! Something about that first little boy melts my heart.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

They all are darling but the girl is so sweet looking!!!







SORRY Andrea!

Melanie


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Does anyone know why there would be a thousand dollars difference between the two males?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Does anyone know why there would be a thousand dollars difference between the two males?[/B]










I wondered that myself???

Good Question, now all we need is an answer









Andrea~!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245173
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok with my UNTrained eye... LOOK at them, the top dog is clearly "cuter" he also looks smaller and closer to "Standards".

That is MY untrained opinion only!

Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > > Does anyone know why there would be a thousand dollars difference between the two males?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Perhaps the 2,000 male is going to be a bigger dog.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I love the first boy. Their coats seem to be so soft! They certainly have very sweet faces. I love looking at puppy pics...well, really all pics!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That first boy is my favorite...he seriously took my breath away when the page came up...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

The first male pic and the female are just gorgeous!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

omg i am in love with the first little boy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I LOVE THE FIRST LITTLE BOY, BUT I WOULD NEVER PAY $3000.00, I WOULD HAVE A WONDERFUL HOME FOR HIM AND HE WOULD BE LOVED, BUT I COULD NEVER PAY THAT AMOUNT.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> Chrisman Maltese has 2 boys and a girl available. They are absolutely adorable. I must say the girl is my favourite though - makes my heart melt!
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html[/B]




ooooohhhhh Boy #1...............all precious though. Nice new site Chrisman has!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I LOVE THE FIRST LITTLE BOY, BUT I WOULD NEVER PAY $3000.00, I WOULD HAVE A WONDERFUL HOME FOR HIM AND HE WOULD BE LOVED, BUT I COULD NEVER PAY THAT AMOUNT.[/B]


Me too...







so my search goes on











Andrea~


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

They are all adorable. They should sell quickly!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful babies.







I have never seen Chrismans actually put pictures of their available up before. I always enjoy looking at what is up for adoption by the show breeders even if I am just window shopping.







I guess it is like going to the nursery at the hospital to glance at the pretty new borns....even though your way past having babies of your own.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

This is one of Chrisman's boys (not up for a home)...He takes my breath away























Harry Potter
http://chrismanpuppies.com/HarryPotter.html

I must say...Chrisman's comes up with some wonderfully clever names.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never heard of a pet male being that much before. Does he do dishes?


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hopefully for $3000 he does dishes AND the vaccuming







! he is absolutely adorable though!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG! He is adorable, I wish he was a girl!









Andrea~


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> This is one of Chrisman's boys (not up for a home)...He takes my breath away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harry Potter is beautiful! I totally agree.......


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Funny thing is that there is a breeder who is posting on MO now who is very easy to find in the ads because of their identifying information. They are advertising "teacup" maltese at prices as high as $6500. The pictures of their pups are awful in comparison to Chrisman. I'm just surprised they let this person post as they do on his site. While they don't post their prices on the site, it's easy to find where they do. They are sarcastic and a know it all too.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Funny thing is that there is a breeder who is posting on MO now who is very easy to find in the ads because of their identifying information. They are advertising "teacup" maltese at prices as high as $6500. The pictures of their pups are awful in comparison to Chrisman. I'm just surprised they let this person post as they do on his site. While they don't post their prices on the site, it's easy to find where they do. They are sarcastic and a know it all too.[/B]


 When I was looking for a Maltese for myself, after we first got Sir Micro... I was in touch with someone that seemed to have some beautiful Malts and they too were VERY sarcastic and know it alls... hmm I wonder. "She" wanted $7,000 for the little girl I wrote to her about. When she wrote back to tell me the price of the puppy... I then wrote back to her and told her "thank you, and good luck, no one I know would spend that much on a pet dog." She wrote back to me that someone in NY already bought her.

OK THEN!

What works for one may not work for another,
Melanie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Whoops! Wrong thread!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I see several maltese puppies at Divapup are $5,000 and one "tinyteacup" is $7,500!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Those prices are ridiculous!!!










Andrea~


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Chrisman has a couple more pups available.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

His pups/dogs are beautiful.
I dont see why people are surprised with his prices. His price is in the range as the other 'top' breeders.
On another note, when I was looking for a little boy, he was very helpful and if ever I was interested in another one, I would start with him first.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> His pups/dogs are beautiful.
> I dont see why people are surprised with his prices. His price is in the range as the other 'top' breeders.
> On another note, when I was looking for a little boy, he was very helpful and if ever I was interested in another one, I would start with him first.[/B]



Hi,
I was referring to Melanie's post on price, not Chrisman..

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

I tried to call Chrisman 3 times. emailed them and no answer







They just posted a picture of a female Available It's the cutest puppie I have ever seen Any Ideas?









thanks


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

No ideas, but that is one adorable puppy!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Rebecca...i just got my baby last week from chrisman. he is tough to get in touch with, but just keep trying to call. i usually had luck when i called in the evening. he is a very busy person!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Rebecca...i just got my baby last week from chrisman. he is tough to get in touch with, but just keep trying to call. i usually had luck when i called in the evening. he is a very busy person![/B]


OMG!!! Your baby is SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You can tell straight off why the girl is for sale..............definitely NOT the Chrisman look. Ears are too low set and the eyes are not far enough apart, also the head is too rounded.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

gosh thanks!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

take a look at Chrisman's Martha, I am so in love


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you just got off the phone with them what nice professional people. We have a 2 year old son and they think we should wait a few more years, it may not be good choice for a young child.
Very honest breeder 

But there is a breeder in Florida who will sell us a 8 week old male.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Did Chrisman take down the photos? I'm not seeing pictures of his puppies. Just out of curiosity though. One pup is plenty for me! lol

mom2Bijou....your baby is adorable!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This thread is three months old so I'm sure they are gone. It's very unusual to see pictures of available puppies on their website anyway as I think they have a waiting list.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

aw ok... I thought so but his site says he has some available so I thought maybe I was missing something. LOL Thanks!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

lately chrisman has been posting pics of available pups. but even if there aren't any on the page, just call. i called and got my pup and there wasn't a waiting list. i mean, i had to wait 3 weeks before getting him b/c benny wasn't 12 weeks old yet. but give him a call anyway. good luck!



> Did Chrisman take down the photos? I'm not seeing pictures of his puppies. Just out of curiosity though. One pup is plenty for me! lol
> 
> mom2Bijou....your baby is adorable!
> 
> ...



oh and thank you ctymom! your first pic on your signature reminds me of my lil ben. if i can be of any help regarding pups from chrisman, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

*I can't look at pics of puppies







I want them all







*


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> Chrisman Maltese has 2 boys and a girl available. They are absolutely adorable. I must say the girl is my favourite though - makes my heart melt!
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html[/B]


I called and asked if I can buy the little girl. Can U put in a good word for me where is she located.
Thanks for any help ~~ Jackie


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> This is one of Chrisman's boys (not up for a home)...He takes my breath away
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am new to this board so I am just now getting to look at this post. There are sooooooooo many beautiful puppies!! I must agree that "Harry Potter" from Chrisman is incredible!!!

Tammy


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249161
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I looked at this thread before, so how in the world did I miss that little guy? What a precious face.









When the day comes for Sprout to get a brother, his name is going to be Potter.


----------

